
Solar system acquired current configuration not long after its formation - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-03-solar-current-configuration-formation.html
======
DiabloD3
This is a sign of good things to come, in my opinion.

I am not an old man by far, but I remember when even considering attacking the
paradigm of solar system evolution (a long period of an accretion disk slowly
coalescing into planets and other bodies) an act of heresy, even when their
evidence didn't quite make sense (semi-ironically, for the reason this paper
is about).

------
credit_guy
The whole article is based on the pretty strong and implausible implicit
assumption that the Solar system did not interact with any other objects in
our galaxy. I would take the conclusions with a grain of salt.

